# Partner needed for new launcher



## iclickjohn (Dec 24, 2011)

I am looking for a great programmer who could assist in creating a great new launcher. I have the concepts and graphic skills for the project. I am looking for a brilliant collaborator who will work with me in getting it completed and placed in the market. 
The skills you need:
1. program across all android platforms (launcher to be used on any device)
2. advanced knowledge of gestures/swiping
3. Some graphic knowledge to assist in the design process.
4. Widget programming and design requirements
5. Notification bar programming and design requirements 
My role is graphic design, concept and practicality. 
After an agreement has been made we can begin the process of discussing the details.
PM me.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Maybe you have had a lot of responses but the launcher doesn't have a lot of graphics... it mostly handles how the user interactes with graphics provided by the app or the user.

The notifications are governed by the app that made the notification and the status bar is part of a system app called SystemUI.

And lots of dev teams are doing their own launchers have you considered finding your favorite and asking to help a project as apposed to wanting a developer to make a launcher as you would like.

Sorry I just don't think you understand that what you are asking is someone to do a lot of work at you bidding, when you provided very little in the way of inspired ideas


----------



## iclickjohn (Dec 24, 2011)

Thus the term collaboration. I'm not saying I would seek glory or profit from this. I've got a great idea and would like to see it designed. All of the technical knowledge in the world is nothing without an idea behind it. There are so many people developing, albeit for fun or profit, I assumed someone would like to partner with this project.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

